# Gravity Pilots Rheingau Enduro Tour 03.10.09



## Sepprheingauner (29. September 2009)

Hi Leute,

am Samstag gibt's die nächste Gravity Pilots Enduro Tour! Gefahren wird wie immer im lockeren Tempo, so dass alle folgen können. Es wird sich am Langsamsten orientiert. 

Geplant sind ca. 2,5 - 3 Std. Fahrtzeit, Überwiegend auf trails. Die trails sind echt wunderschön und einfach der Knaller - technisch aber nicht besonders anspruchsvoll. Es kann also wirklich jeder, von Einsteiger bis Crack, mitfahren. 

Los geht's um 14:00 Uhr am Samstag, dem 03.10.09. Treffpunkt in Johannisberg (65366, Am alten Rathaus, Straße: Im Flecken). Wir fahren dann auch entsprechend rund um Johannisberg, mal auf den Taunus-Hauptkamm, mal an den vorgeschobenen Hängen. Es kommen so ca. 500 hm zusammen. 

Anschließend (so gegen ca. 17:00 Uhr) können wir bei mir zuhause im Hof noch gerne etwas grillen und ein paar Weinschorle schlürfen. Es sind alle herzlich eingeladen, bitte nur eine pm zur Anmeldung schicken oder hier posten. Essen/Getränke können wir kaltstellen, außerdem haben wir noch ca. 20 Würstchen eingelagert! 

Freue mich!
Sebastian


----------



## Morti (30. September 2009)

Super Sache Sepp 

Da bin ich dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## f.topp (30. September 2009)

Dagmar u. ich fahren gerne auch mit


----------



## a.nienie (30. September 2009)

schade, hab gerade das mtb tandem für's WE angemietet.


----------



## Dave 007 (1. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,
ich wäre am Samstag auch dabei.
Gruß, Dave


----------



## Sepprheingauner (1. Oktober 2009)

Super!

Andi: ggf will der v-max mitkommen, frag ihn doch mal wegen mitfahrgelegenheit?!


----------



## Morti (1. Oktober 2009)

Sepprheingauner schrieb:


> Super!
> 
> Andi: ggf will der v-max mitkommen, frag ihn doch mal wegen mitfahrgelegenheit?!



wer ist der v-max?


----------



## f.topp (1. Oktober 2009)

a.nienie schrieb:


> schade, hab gerade das mtb tandem für's WE angemietet.



sollte auch mit tandem machbar sein....


----------



## a.nienie (1. Oktober 2009)

weiss nicht, ob ich beim "ersten mal" gleich auf den singletrail muß


----------



## X-Präsi (1. Oktober 2009)

klingt lecker. Bin aber leider bei der Spot-Einweihung in Annweiler. Auch luschtisch.

@ Sepp: ich ruf Dich heut Nachmittag mal an wegen der anderen Sache


----------



## Deleted 77527 (1. Oktober 2009)

Sepprheingauner schrieb:


> .... Es kann also wirklich jeder, von Einsteiger bis Crack, mitfahren
> Los geht's um 14:00 Uhr am Samstag, dem 03.10.09. Treffpunkt in Johannisberg (65366, Am alten Rathaus, Straße: Im Flecken).....


Bin zwar weder Crack noch Anfänger, würde mich aber gerne anschließen, zumal das ja direkt 'vor der Haustür' ist.
Bis Samsdaach in Gehannsberch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sepprheingauner (1. Oktober 2009)

Andi: da er jetzt nicht mehr (so oft) das P2 fährt isser jetzt nicht mehr der P2-max, sondern der v-max. Das lapierre ist auch einfach schneller! 

Tandem könnte gehen, hab da nicht sooo die Erfahrung, außer bei der Hochzeit... Siehe foddos. 

Wird ne coole (große) runde!


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (1. Oktober 2009)

haut doch nicht hin .....
Klappt aber zur Zeit auch nix.

Euch viel Spaß.


----------



## Mr Cannondale (1. Oktober 2009)

Ich würde auch gern mitfahren, aber wo genau ist der Treffpunkt: vielleicht kann mir jemand den Google Maps link geben!?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (1. Oktober 2009)

Mr Cannondale schrieb:


> Ich würde auch gern mitfahren, aber wo genau ist der Treffpunkt: vielleicht kann mir jemand den Google Maps link geben!?





Sepprheingauner schrieb:


> Los geht's um 14:00 Uhr am Samstag, dem 03.10.09. Treffpunkt in Johannisberg (65366, Am alten Rathaus, Straße: Im Flecken). Wir fahren dann auch entsprechend rund um Johannisberg,



Maps kannste sicher selbst bedienen


----------



## Der Herz-König (1. Oktober 2009)

Hi Sepp,

schade, wäre gerne mitgekommen, aber leider sind wir in den nächsten beiden Tagen schon für die Pfalz gebucht. Dort ist Spurensuche auf  legändären beinharten Burgentrails angesagt - wird sicher auch nicht schlecht.



a.nienie schrieb:


> schade, hab gerade das mtb tandem für's WE angemietet.



MTB-Tandem, lese ich da richtig!? Ist da etwa Zuwachs in der noch so kleinen Gemeinde der MTB-Dickschiffe in Sicht? Würde das DOPPELHERZ höher schlagen lassen.

Euch allen jedenfalls schon mal viel Spaß und trockene Trails .

Jochen


----------



## Mr Cannondale (2. Oktober 2009)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Maps kannste sicher selbst bedienen



Damit ich euch finde, hatte ich an sowas gedacht:
http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&sou...852499&spn=0.007959,0.016544&t=h&z=16&iwloc=A


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## picard (2. Oktober 2009)

Mr Cannondale schrieb:


> Damit ich euch finde, hatte ich an sowas gedacht:
> http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&sou...852499&spn=0.007959,0.016544&t=h&z=16&iwloc=A



Ist doch nicht so schwer Johannisberg zu finden.
Gruß Michael


----------



## Sepprheingauner (2. Oktober 2009)

Ich sehe, so langsam bekommen wir das hin mit der Technik ;-) 

Wetter soll ja auch gut werden!


----------



## missmarple (2. Oktober 2009)

f.topp schrieb:


> sollte auch mit tandem machbar sein....



*aaangst*!!!!!!


----------



## Arachne (2. Oktober 2009)

Komme auch (wenn ich darf) und würde noch einen weiteren Gast mitbringen.


----------



## prodigy (2. Oktober 2009)

würde auch gerne mitkommen 

Gruß, Uli


----------



## Sepprheingauner (2. Oktober 2009)

Ich hab langsam auch nicht mehr so die Übersicht wieviele wir sein werden. Ihr könnt aber gerne mitkommen, es müssen nur alle etwas Geduld mitbringen, falls wir eine etwas größere gruppe sein sollten. Aber wir wollten uns ja eh keinen Stress machen, von daher sehe ich kein Problem!


----------



## mathias (2. Oktober 2009)

Kein Stress???!! Na gut, dann versuche ich es auch mal.

Grüße
Mathias


----------



## heppi (2. Oktober 2009)

Hab am Dienstag Blut geleckt und würde mich gerne nochmal anschliessen, wenn ich darf.

Gruß Heppi


----------



## Sepprheingauner (2. Oktober 2009)

Ei logisch! 

Bitte Helm mitbringen! Knieschoner werden empfohlen, jeder fährt auf eigene Gefahr mit (nur als hinweis, wie gesagt es wird nicht so arg). 

Bis moie!!


----------



## Luzie (2. Oktober 2009)

Da unser Biketreff morgen ausfällt, schließe ich mich bei euch an.

Bis morgen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sepprheingauner (3. Oktober 2009)

Sehr schön.

Wie gesagt: getränke etc können wir bei mir kaltstellen, bringt euch einfach bischen was mit.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (3. Oktober 2009)

So, jetzt haben wir sogar 40 Würstchen am start. Sollte reichen ;-)


----------



## Inf1n1ty (3. Oktober 2009)

Is da noch was frei bzw kann mer sich noch anschließen?


----------



## Sepprheingauner (3. Oktober 2009)

Jupp'


----------



## prodigy (3. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Sebastian,
das war ein super schöne Runde mit Euch 

Die Trails waren einfach genial und flowig, dazu das passende Wetter und die feine Landschaft, besser gehts nicht 

Ich hoffe Ihr bietet sowas noch mal an 

Grüße, Uli


----------



## Deleted 77527 (4. Oktober 2009)

Auch von mir vielen Dank an den Organisator der Runde: Klasse! 
Hat mir großen Spaß gemacht
Mit meiner Billigkamera habe ich ein Bilder geschossen; deshalb die Qualität nicht sooo berauschend..




 

 



Mehr davon in meinem Album
@Simone: Gute Besserung für Dein Knie


----------



## f.topp (4. Oktober 2009)

Hat sehr viel spaß gemacht mit euch allen, nicht nur die runde, auch die aftertourparty war super.
@ Sepp u. Meike


----------



## picard (4. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Sebastian,
vielen Dank für die schöne Tour über die Johannisberger Trails und das nette afterbiking in Deinem Hof. Hoffentlich gibt es noch mehr Gravity Pilots Enduro Touren: Weiter so!

Gruß Michael

@Simone: Gute Besserung!
@Dave: Vielen Dank für das Mitnehmen nach Schlangenbad


----------



## Luzie (4. Oktober 2009)

Danke Sepp und Hansi, 

für die tollen Trails, die schöne Landschaft und das angenehme Tempo. 

Danke den Damen der Gravity Piloten für die Organisation der Grillparty und die Zubereitung der leckeren Salate  

Freu mich auf eine Wiederholung 


@ Simone: Gute Besserung  und in Zukunft, nie mehr ohne Protektoren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dave 007 (4. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Sebastian,
Danke für die schöne Tour, hat sehr viel Spass gemacht.
Bezüglich weitere Touren: auch ich hätte Interesse

@Simone: Gute Besserung

Gruß Dave


----------



## mathias (4. Oktober 2009)

Hi Sebastian,

danke für die schönen Trails. Hat super Spass gebracht.


@Simone, das wird schon !!!!

Mathias


----------



## Mr Cannondale (9. Oktober 2009)

Danke für die schöne Taunustrial Tour: hat echt Spass gemacht, super war natürlich die Abschluß Grillparty: ein großes Lob an die Organisatoren!! 
Leider bin ich auf der Heimfart von einen bössartigen Autofahrer vom Rad geholt worden,
Ergebniss: Schlüsselbein und 3 Rippen gebrochen.
Hoffendlich kann ich bald wieder Radfahren


----------



## Deleted 77527 (9. Oktober 2009)

> Leider bin ich auf der Heimfart von einen bössartigen Autofahrer vom Rad geholt worden,


Du hast den doch hoffentlich nicht mit Deiner Lampe geblendet ;-)


> Ergebniss: Schlüsselbein und 3 Rippen gebrochen


Übel! Ich wünsche Dir Gute Besserung!


----------



## a.nienie (9. Oktober 2009)

zu viel grillgut? 

gute besserung uwe.


----------



## f.topp (12. Oktober 2009)

puh, das is hart! Gute besserung auch von mir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sepprheingauner (12. Oktober 2009)

Auweia, sowas! Gute Besserung an den Verkehrs-verunfallten und auch gute Besserung an den Knie-Unfall!!

Bin jetzt wieder aus dem Urlaub zurück, ach war des scheee ;-) 

Hab' noch länger an die Tour gedacht, schön, dass ihr alle dabei ward! Müssen wir mal wiederholen!


----------



## Achim (15. Oktober 2009)

Mr Cannondale schrieb:


> Danke für die schöne Taunustrial Tour: hat echt Spass gemacht, super war natürlich die Abschluß Grillparty: ein großes Lob an die Organisatoren!!
> Leider bin ich auf der Heimfart von einen bössartigen Autofahrer vom Rad geholt worden,
> Ergebniss: Schlüsselbein und 3 Rippen gebrochen.
> Hoffendlich kann ich bald wieder Radfahren



Halloooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo 

Hi Uwe,

ich wünsch dir *Gute Besserung*.

Dem Orga-Team vielen Dank für den tollen Tag.



Gruß
Achim


----------

